# Hypotheory Professional Style Range Top / Stove Top / Slide In Cooktop HTRT366NG or HTRT366LP is it



## chefboyarme (Nov 9, 2014)

htrt366-series.jpg




__
chefboyarme


__
Nov 9, 2014








I have been the proud owner of a Hypotheory HTRT366NG for 5 years now, love the way it cooks, and I am glad the internet exists. I remember when I purchased my first home back in the 80's I was forced to deal with my local appliance dealer, this is before the Home Depot existed in our area, and it is still more pricey than the internet. I paid a fortune to remodel my kitchen. I purchased the Hypotheory HTRT366NG for $1,499 at www.tagndrop.com, and now I see it for even cheaper on websites like Overstock, Ebay, Amazon, etc. It is amazing how good that company is doing, when I originally purchased the range top I called Hypotheory and they were very pleasant , I spoke to a guy named Thomas I believe, and we were talking about skiing , I am a ski instructor- very nice individual.

We had a good one hour conversation hehe, I told them they would go far with the customer service they offer and excellent product quality. I am fitting to buy me the Hypotheory warming drawer now, since my Jenn Air warming drawer just broke. I can be the first to validate the Hypotheory HTRT366NG is an excellent quality, the pan support and griddle are very strong,sturdy and thick, the burners are a shiny brass and do not corrode or stain, and the entire unit is dressed beautifully in a stainless steel, with sealed burners, it kind of looks like a cartoon, I AM SERIOUS! It is just so flawless, it doesn't look like the average stove, that is why when I saw it I was skeptical.

It arrived with white glove service, and they were very nice, they delivered it to my second level kitchen without a scratch, I have a reverse floor plan single family home. I signed for the product and hired my plumber to install it, it took him 10 minutes and a couple of beers. My wife has cooked on it for years, and my mother in law who recently passed away, purchased one a few years after we did, after cooking on ours a few Thanksgiving holidays. Hi everyone in the Hypotheory customer care department, we miss you and we thank you for all the help you have given us, thanks again Thomas for being so kind to an old man from the mountains.


----------



## lbhcooks (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello, thank you for the information on the Hypotheory. I am considering buying one, and I wondered what your experience is with the low simmer? Can it hold a very low simmer suitable for melting chocolate without scorching?


----------



## jenniferkitchen (Nov 29, 2014)

Dear IBHCooks,

I am still very happy with the Hypotheory HTRT366 range top I own it is a very good quality and if I could buy it all over again I would, the pricing vs quality comparison I ran on all brands is unmeasurable, I only paid $1499 free shipping and no sales tax, all other brands have these systems priced at around $3000 for a range top SAME EXACT QUALITY as the expensive Wolf range top- I know this for a fact- because I did get to see the Wolf RT366 in person and compare, because of the popularity of the internet you will notice alot of brands that were not available in the 80's and early 90's now becoming available. This has kept the market more competitive. I am an old fashion person as well, but now a days with videos you actually see more than you would see in person, because in the stores the ovens are not hooked up and can not be utilized anyway, so you can not see the flame volume/height/style etc. They pretty much look as they would in a photo. The Hypotheory HTRT366 has a youtube video, if you google it, I do not know if I could post it on here.

When I turn the knob the flame will immediately turn on just like in the video, the flame turns on as quick as you can turn a light on by flipping a switch in the room. I love the simmer function, they can dim extremely low to just keep already made foot warm , or they can simmer a little bit stronger for handling large pots of sauce or melting chocolate. That is what makes the range so unique.

I just had to get myself out of that psychological mind set that buying in store was better, because in actuality, because a lot of these appliance brands can sell on the internet they usually can stay very competitive with their pricing to almost offer at a wholesale level, since you do not have an expensive middle man appliance dealer hiking the price up and trying to rip you off, because of the real estate these large ovens consume in their stores. All in all, I purchased my entire kitchen online and I saved around $5,000 dollars in appliances. I was able to reinvest that money into remodeling my bathroom. Hope this has helped you or anybody else.


----------



## doitfaster (Dec 7, 2015)

I purchased one of there ranges it was installed by a professional and it worked for approximately 45 minutes until it got hot there was no heat shielding on any of the wiring and one of the wires was dangling into on of the units fans (my installer caught this) Purchasing a Hypotheory product was a very expensive mistake that I hope others will not make. They lied about the size of the Range saying it was 4.9 cubic feet, it was aprox.3.6 cubic feet , they advertised it had a gas broiler compartment that did not exist. The Range came missing parts that Hypotheory promised to send and did not. Then after it was installed and shorted out after the wiring melted they do not want to help, now this is a product that is supposed to have a 5 year warranty. I truly hope do not make the mistake of buying one of their products! Whoever wrote any positive words about Hypotheory in my opinion works for their Company. This Company in my opinion is only interested in getting your money and the hell with Customer Service. It has been a Horror Story for me. There are many other things I could add I wish there was room here to post their Emails you would not believe them. Best of luck with what ever you Purchase .


----------

